# Аккордеон Фиротти - выбор инструмента?



## Shaman (27 Июл 2021)

Доброго дня. Я переехал в Тбилиси, и ищу на месте себе аккордеон. Помимо Вельтмейстеров разной степени ушатанности попался на местной барахолке вот такой вот экземпляр, и стоит сравнительно недорого - 550 лари (13 с половиной к рублей). С одной стороны выглядит неплохо, с другой стороны хотелось бы услышать мнения форумчан по поводу инструмента, так как тот Вельт на который я облизываюсь, стоит 6,500 лари. (в дальнейшем выкуплю).

И вот ещё одна стелла попалась, какая-то необычная, не видел таких - ვყიდი აკორდეონს


----------



## vev (27 Июл 2021)




----------



## Kuzalogly (27 Июл 2021)

Shaman написал(а):


> хотелось бы услышать мнения форумчан


Зачем Вам детские аккордеоны? Если с ростом всё нормально, надо играть на 4/4.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (28 Июл 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Зачем Вам детские аккордеоны? Если с ростом всё нормально, надо играть на 4/4.


Фиротти 7/8. Если стоя играет, то вполне и взрослому, спина целее будет)))


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (28 Июл 2021)

Стелла серая по ссылке 3/4. Ничего особенного. Судя по форме регистров 70х годов. Там надо со специалистом смотреть. Много нюансов: обычно мастика старая, трескается - надо перезаливать, прокладки к полукорпусам обычно умирают и т.д. Много что может быть.


----------



## Shaman (20 Авг 2021)

Здравия! Нашёл у себя в Тбилиси аккордеон Paolo Soprani 96 басов. Кто что может сказать об этом экземпляре? Какой звук? Какой год? Продавец говорит что в хорошем состоянии, отдаёт за 500 лари. Я сейчас в выборе между Weltmeister Amigo и вот этим вот итальянцем. Разница в сто лари, и мне хотелось бы услышать компетентное мнение по поводу представленных инструментов. Спасибо =)


----------



## Shaman (20 Авг 2021)

Фиротти оказался развалиной. Звучит неплохо, но минус 6 голосов на сжим + ржавчина на голосах. Отмёл. Стелла тоже отмелась - у покупателя аккордеон уронил кот. Открыл соседнюю тему, там ещё два экземпляра. Так что я пока в поисках.


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Авг 2021)

Shaman написал(а):


> и вот этим вот итальянцем.


Он такой же итальянец, как я- Майя Плисецкая. Это вроде сборная солянка из старого ГДР типа "Solo" c закосом под ранний Роял Стандарт, когда он ещё не имел названий "Монтана" и "Монтафана". Редкостное дерьмо. А Амиго неплох полный 41/96 четырёхголосый. Зачем Вам детский Амиго?


----------



## Shaman (20 Авг 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Он такой же итальянец, как я- Майя Плисецкая. Это вроде сборная солянка из старого ГДР типа "Solo" c закосом под ранний Роял Стандарт, когда он ещё не имел названий "Монтана" и "Монтафана". Редкостное дерьмо. А Амиго неплох полный 41/96 четырёхголосый. Зачем Вам детский Амиго?Посмотреть вложение 11670Посмотреть вложение 11671


В Тбилиси не очень большой выбор, к сожалению. Есть ещё Консона, но она 4 тысячи лари стоит, пока не тяну.

Апд: а, вот ещё попался экземпляр, тож 500 лари


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Авг 2021)

Надо подождать. Это лучше, чем играть на всяких помойках... .


----------



## vev (20 Авг 2021)

Shaman, 

Уважаемый, прекращайте плодить темы! Есть проблема выбора - найдите тему, в которой это уже обсуждалось и спрашивайте там!


----------



## Shaman (20 Авг 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Shaman,
> 
> Уважаемый, прекращайте плодить темы! Есть проблема выбора - найдите тему, в которой это уже обсуждалось и спрашивайте там!


Хорошо, прошу прощения.


----------



## Shaman (20 Авг 2021)

Я так понимаю, это тоже ГДРовская помоища...


----------



## Shaman (20 Авг 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Он такой же итальянец, как я- Майя Плисецкая. Это вроде сборная солянка из старого ГДР типа "Solo" c закосом под ранний Роял Стандарт, когда он ещё не имел названий "Монтана" и "Монтафана". Редкостное дерьмо. А Амиго неплох полный 41/96 четырёхголосый. Зачем Вам детский Амиго?Посмотреть вложение 11670Посмотреть вложение 11671


Вот вроде как полный Амиго, просят 800. Думаю, его можно рассмотреть к покупке.


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Авг 2021)

Shaman написал(а):


> ГДРовская помоища.


Всё относительно. Инструмент трёхголосый, 1950-хх. Если его откапиталить, с ним можно ходить по поездам с песней "Сиреневый туман". Он лёгкий, за 3-4 месяца можно будет неплохо заработать на нормальный аккордеон.


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Авг 2021)

Shaman написал(а):


> Вот вроде как полный Амиго, просят 800


Его можно рассмотреть. Если есть уже тот мастер, который будет делать капремонт.


----------

